# O firmě



## wdsbg

Can you tell me please what Firmě means in english is it mean a "Firm"?
And why its O in front of the word(O firmě ) can it be used only Firmě like a single word or we must type the "O" in front of the word?​


----------



## Jana337

Firm - firma.
O firmě - about a/the firm. 
Firmě is a single word and it can be used without a preposition in the dative case.

I hope I was clear. 

Jana


----------



## wdsbg

Yes it was 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## zalacain56

Jana337 said:


> Firm - firma.
> O firmě - about a/the firm.
> Firmě is a single word and it can be used without a preposition in the dative case.
> 
> I hope I was clear.
> 
> Jana


o firmě: Locative


----------



## Jana337

I never disputed that. What I said is that the word "firmě", if used without a preposition, is the dative case.  The thread opener asked whether "firmě" can be used just like that or whether "o" is needed all the time.


----------



## zalacain56

Jo, maš pravdu. Ja jsem tomu špatně rozuměl.


----------

